# Martial Arts Belt Display



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 5, 2021)

A friend of my daughter has a son who is really into martial arts. She wanted a rack to display his belts. She sent me the photo of one she found on Etsy shown below and I make one out of black walnut for his birthday next week. I'm not into martial arts but evidently you can earn as many as 12 belts so that's what I made for him. Easy project. The mother is going to add an engraved plate with his name to the top panel.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 5, 2021)

I‘m not into martial arts either, but that is a very cool display! Chuck


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 5, 2021)

Very nicely done Larry!! I think the walnut will look great with the contrasting colors of all the belts.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 5, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Very nicely done Larry!! I think the walnut will look great with the contrasting colors of all the belts.


That was my thinking also when I chose the wood. Thanks.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 5, 2021)

Beautiful display idea. If he belongs to a specific dojo he could put the logo on the top board.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 5, 2021)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 6, 2021)

Way cool!


----------



## Ken Martin (Jun 11, 2021)

I like yours better.


----------

